# Compare Beasley's game to a current NBA player



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

And by game i dont mean what he can accomplish but his style so spare me the KG's ad unless it's true.

I personally dont care for college basketball so i've never seen the kid play so Riley not being too high on him and him onlybeing 6'8' really makes me wonder how gould he could get.

From what i'm reading about his game seems like he compares to Antwan Jamison (but better) when it comes to his game style. By that i mean not the physical beast you want down low but physical enough to require an opponents best low post defender yet with an outside touch and a various array of offensive options.


THose of you that watch the NCAA tell me about his *GAME*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More athletic Zach Randolph.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Charles Barkley + James Worthy = Michael Beasleys skill set.

At this point his talent level really is that high, and his ceiling is off the charts.

He owned D1 like we've never seen before!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is a pretty unique kinda player. He's a combo forward, can play either position, but is a tad undersized for PF at 6'8 and not quite nimble enough defensively to play SF. His natural position in the NBA will be to play PF though.

Offensively, Beasley can do just about anything. He has range out to NBA three point line, can take his man of the dribble, is a left handed shooter but is ambidextrous inside. Has a terrific face up game much like Carmelo Anthony or Chris Bosh, 2 guys who I compare him to - he's either a bigger, better rebounding Carmelo - or a smaller, more athletic Chris Bosh. 

Is an animal attacking the glass on both ends, but is very active on offensive rebounds. Will often tip the ball in or tip dunk it off the miss. Has great timing.

Is a subpar defender, will need to work on this. Can he guard the quicker small forwards? Can he guard the stronger power forwards? Im not convinced. Has a habit of getting weak fouls that cause him to sit out. These could be due to concentration lapses or just plain bad D.

To me, he has Antawn Jamisons range as a big man, Carmelo Anthony face up game and dribble penetration (he has said he models his game after Melo) and Amare Stoudemire's ferocity at the ring. Is a tweener, but probably the best tweener that we have seen.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Antawn Jamison.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He's like David West in that he's a 6'8 PF who can face up and hit the long jumper, or take it to the hoop, but also has a good post game. Also, like West, his touch around the hoop makes him automatic when anywhere near the hoop, he has huge hands that allow him to grab any pass, and he has a lot of instincts for rebounding. Because of their similarities, they are both pretty much 20-10 guys. However, Beasley has a lot of things West doesn't have. Beasley has a legitimate 3 point shot, plus superior strength, mobility/coordination, and dribbling. All this allows Beasley the versatility to play SF and contributes to Beasley's higher ceiling.

Beasley is also similar to Carmelo. They share the same strength, explosiveness, and sheer scoring instinct/mentality, although Beasley isn't quite the ball-stopper that Carmelo is. Like Carmelo, Beasley can play as a power 3 and bully smaller players inside. Some of Beasley's main weaknesses are Carmelo's weaknesses too. For example, both get more turnovers than assists, and both are poor defensively as of now. 

Mike Beasley is basically a combination of these two players. He has a strong, stocky build like Carmelo, but he has David West's length and huge hands. Beasley has West's ability to pull slower players out towards the perimeter, and Carmelo's ability to punish smaller players inside. The only big thing he has that these two guys don't have is a real dependable 3 point shot. He also has a huge leaping advantage over this guys. West or Anthony can't dream of doing the types of dunks Beasley pulls off.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley's three pointer is more than good enough for a PF.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Melo + any of Jamison/Randolph/Bosh.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

He had the best Freshmen Season ever, in a lot of people's oppinion.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Statistically speaking...thats just about fact.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Beasley is a pretty unique kinda player. He's a combo forward, can play either position, but is a tad undersized for PF at 6'8 and not quite nimble enough defensively to play SF. His natural position in the NBA will be to play PF though.
> 
> Offensively, Beasley can do just about anything. He has range out to NBA three point line, can take his man of the dribble, is a left handed shooter but is ambidextrous inside. Has a terrific face up game much like Carmelo Anthony or Chris Bosh, 2 guys who I compare him to - he's either a bigger, better rebounding Carmelo - or a smaller, more athletic Chris Bosh.
> 
> ...


I couldn't say it any better than this. Beasley is like a mix of Melo+Bosh. Though, I don't think Beasley has as good a first step as Melo. He won't be able to penetrate as well as him, but he'll be a much better rebounder and a more efficient scorer than Melo, even if he won't be as prolific a scorer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Prime Beasley I see as a 25/12 kinda guy. Perhaps im overly optimistic, but I definately see him putting those kinda stats up.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he's a slightly bigger Kevin Durant basically


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

"slightly bigger"?

He's like, more than twice the size of Durant!

KD is a SG/SF, MB is a SF/PF. Their games are pretty different, besides both being good shooters. Beasley is the better rebounder, Durant has more range on his jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kevin durant- 6'9 215 pounds link

Beasley- 6'8 239 pounds link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kevin Durant









Michael Beasley

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

your beasley link doesn't seem to be working


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Unless I'm mistaken, Durant failed to register even 1 rep of the 185 pound bench-press, whereas Beasley completed 19 reps. So in terms of strength/muscle, yes, he's much bigger.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Beasley is a man child cast in the same mold as Bron, Amare, Oden and LJ.

Durant is a toothpick!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Eh... Sure. Hope you're right.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I like the Jamison comparison, in that he can score from anywhere and in any manner at the 4 position. I think he has more range than Jamison and definitely projects to be a better rebounder than him. 

Derrick Coleman is a great comparison too, although people don't seem to like it. Coleman was a great college player and should've had a good, long career in the NBA. He, like Beasley had range out to the 3, could put the ball on the floor, had a post up game, and was a good rebounder. Just had a bad attitude I guess. Thats also the knock on Mr. Beasley too.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

David West.

And I think you guys need to temper your predictions...he's already undersized, and he doesn't have a terribly strong body to make up for it like a Charles Barkley or LJ. He's gonna be primarily a faceup player. I don't know many beastly faceup 4s besides Amare.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I heard comparison to a more athletic Sheed.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

He is a Carmelo + Chris Webber + Larry Johnson


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

A lot of the "experts" on ESPN and draft sites kept saying he could be a Melo type of player.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jamison & Randolph's love-child. With a killer motor, and great rebounding.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

So from what i'm hearring from you guys i get the impression he'll be a more aggressive and more powerful Jamaal Mashburn minus the ball handling skills.


I'll take that :yay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mash was the man. If Beasley is a prime Jamal Mashburn, but bigger and a better rebounder, id take that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Mash was the man. If Beasley is a prime Jamal Mashburn, but bigger and a better rebounder, id take that.




I would also want to **** elisha cuthbert until she cries in pain for more every nights.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> David West.
> 
> And I think you guys need to temper your predictions...*he's already undersized, and he doesn't have a terribly strong body to make up for it like a Charles Barkley or LJ.* He's gonna be primarily a faceup player. I don't know many beastly faceup 4s besides Amare.


At 19 hes already bigger (6'8 and 240lbs solid muscle) and more athletic then both of them. Wait till he starts pumping iron with Zo!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Charles Barkley + James Worthy = Michael Beasleys skill set.
> 
> At this point his talent level really is that high, and his ceiling is off the charts.
> 
> He owned D1 like we've never seen before!


**** you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Beasley is a man child cast in the same mold as Bron, Amare, Oden and LJ.
> 
> Durant is a toothpick!


What? No he isnt. He isnt even in the ballpark of the man child mold. Hes a good sized kid, does he look like a monster alla Bron, Oden or the rest? No. Its not even close.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

R-Star said:


> What? No he isnt. He isnt even in the ballpark of the man child mold. Hes a good sized kid, does he look like a monster alla Bron, Oden or the rest? No. Its not even close.


Bron in his rookie season.










Beasley at 19.










Now go away!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What are you showin me there? That he isnt as big as Bron was? I already knew that, thats why I said it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I changed my mind Heatlunatic was right. Beasley's skill set is Barkley mixed with Worthey, all packaged into a combination of Lebron James and Greg Oden's bodies. 
I think there may also be some MJ and Magic in there, with a small sprinkling of Bird. And hell why not, Shaq as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets get one thing straight:

Beasley is not, and will not be, Lebron James. Lebron is and was a freak for a very long time before he came to the league. Between he and Oden, they are the epitome of man child - looking 30+ when they are 18-19 years old.

Beasley is not in that physical class...yet. As a 19 year old PF he is strong, solid and pretty big...but hes not man child. His game is less reliant on the power that Oden and Lebron have and more finesse. 

Beasley said it himself "They call me B-Easy, im smooth - I like to lay in".


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well I'm not a Heat fan don't like em at all but I know Michael and his family his aau coach/guardian was a highschopol teammate of mines a friend.

And I think people are underestimating how good this kid really is. Because he played with dumb guards and an inexperienced coach he got slept on towards season'send he had no Vets to lead the team like Rose had. Not taking Michael 1st could be one of the great backfires.

He works extremely hard on his game where the work ethic rumors came from I have no idea, he loves the gym and studies the game. 

I think 2 areas are gonna really surprise Heat fans his court awareness,he's not just a single minded scorer like melo he see's the game well he has very good instincts Bird like in nature he anticpates things very well. And he's far better off the dribble than he showed in college he has real handles and will escape guys with his cross over. He's gonna be a match up nightmare. 

I expect he'll eventually be steadily a top 5 scorer in the league. Grabbing 10 boards or so. 

I think Barkley like isn't a stretch, he's quicker afoot but has the same instincts and explosiveness around the hoop.

Qutie frankly I don't think his game compares to anyone currently playing in style. He's rare. 

The kid can do things with his right hand that are amazing, he almost never gets stuck he can create a release with either hand. 

I think the Heat have done very good in the draft because I expect Chalmers to be a very good pg in the league as well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Lets get one thing straight:
> 
> Beasley is not, and will not be, Lebron James. Lebron is and was a freak for a very long time before he came to the league. Between he and Oden, they are the epitome of man child - looking 30+ when they are 18-19 years old.
> 
> ...


There's no evidence to suggest that Oden is a Man Child, Dwight Howard is a man Child as is Lebron. 

Beasley is a great athlete though not on the Lebron level though maybe no one in the league is or has EVER been thats not a diss to Beasley he doesn't need to be to be a great player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im as big a Beasley fan as any of you guys, but I just dont want to place him in that group of players before he even plays a single NBA minute. Some people here are comparing him to Hall of Fame guys - Barkley, Worthy, Bird, LeBron...thats putting a real massive amount of expectations on a guy who is only 19 years old.

God knows I hope he proves you all right, but im happy comparing him to the more conservative, current NBA players right now (Jamison, Randolph, Melo etc). 

I think Mike is a special player, very gifted and unique...but lets not annoint him 'The Chosen One' too early, there's a long way to go.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> well I'm not a Heat fan don't like em at all but I know Michael and his family his aau coach/guardian was a highschopol teammate of mines a friend.
> 
> And I think people are underestimating how good this kid really is. Because he played with dumb guards and an inexperienced coach he got slept on towards season'send he had no Vets to lead the team like Rose had. Not taking Michael 1st could be one of the great backfires.
> 
> ...


I think because you know him on some far fetched personal level that you're overrating him a whole lot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I think because you know him on some far fetched personal level that you're overrating him a whole lot.


How would you know? You've never seen him play once. All you have to go on are college box scores.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> How would you know? You've never seen him play once. All you have to go on are college box scores.


Oooohhhhh, look who it is. Why dont we pull up some of last years "You're an idiot, the Heat are the best, you just look at boxscores" threads.

Run along, Ill talk to heat fans who arent bias to a pathetic level.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha, or when you told me you wouldnt trade Jason Williams for Andre Miller, because Miller is terrible and Williams was a better fit for the Heat. That was last year, you arent bias in the least.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Oooohhhhh, look who it is. Why dont we pull up some of last years "You're an idiot, the Heat are the best, you just look at boxscores" threads.
> 
> Run along, Ill talk to heat fans who arent bias to a pathetic level.


Actually I was never oblivious to the Heat's caliber. My whole problem with you was your summaries of players that you couldn't pick out of a lineup to save your life.

So go back to your little Ron Burgundy shtick in everything but basketball you've been doing for the past couple of years even though you've never once shown any ability to make a funny post.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Ha, or when you told me you wouldnt trade Jason Williams for Andre Miller, because Miller is terrible and Williams was a better fit for the Heat. That was last year, you arent bias in the least.


What has Andre Miller ever won?

You and I both know you haven't watched basketball in years. It's nothing more than a convenient location to post here because you're addicted to making lame attempts at humor in the video game and off topic section. Your "analysis" is straight out of summaries garnered from summaries written by a collection of the major news outlets.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> Actually I was never oblivious to the Heat's caliber. My whole problem with you was your summaries of players that you couldn't pick out of a lineup to save your life.
> 
> So go back to your little Ron Burgundy shtick in everything but basketball you've been doing for the past couple of years even though you've never once shown any ability to make a funny post.


Im confused, do you agree or disagree that you argued with me last year about how amazing the Heat were.

And I couldnt pick the players from a lineup? Whys that? Because you say so?

Good work.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is going nowhere fast guys, just end it now - and get this thread back on topic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> What has Andre Miller ever won?
> 
> You and I both know you haven't watched basketball in years. It's nothing more than a convenient location to post here because you're addicted to making lame attempts at humor in the video game and off topic section. Your "analysis" is straight out of summaries garnered from summaries written by a collection of the major news outlets.


If I have no interest in basketball, why would I go to a website and look at boxscores? Your argument is suspect.

Have a I seen many Heat games in the last couple of years? No. Can I watch sports updates, read articles, ect and come to an educated conclusion on some players? Yes, thats what the average person does. 

Basketballboards.net is lucky to have a patron such as yourself who watches all 82 of each teams games. You must have a pretty nice multi tv setup.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> If I have no interest in basketball, why would I go to a website and look at boxscores? Your argument is suspect.
> 
> Have a I seen many Heat games in the last couple of years? No. Can I watch sports updates, read articles, ect and come to an educated conclusion on some players? Yes, thats what the average person does.
> 
> Basketballboards.net is lucky to have a patron such as yourself who watches all 82 of each teams games. You must have a pretty nice multi tv setup.


All you are is a mouthpiece of unoriginality spouting off as much information as you can google in an attempt to seem thoughtful.

Basketball isn't even a sport for you. It's simply theatre and that's why you keep up with it. You read the boxscores and game recaps like you would read a book and you form images of the players like you would any characters. There's not a single insightful point or sentence in anything you post because it's all borne from a collection of various authors. Like I said, you're a mouthpiece. You're basically a parrot. More like one of those cockatoos that lives forever and never dies off.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Im confused, do you agree or disagree that you argued with me last year about how amazing the Heat were.
> 
> And I couldnt pick the players from a lineup? Whys that? Because you say so?
> 
> Good work.


I disagree. I argued that you don't know a thing and your "analysis" is laughable. Bump the threads if you want to champ.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> All you are is a mouthpiece of unoriginality spouting off as much information as you can google in an attempt to seem thoughtful.
> 
> Basketball isn't even a sport for you. It's simply theatre and that's why you keep up with it. You read the boxscores and game recaps like you would read a book and you form images of the players like you would any characters. There's not a single insightful point or sentence in anything you post because it's all borne from a collection of various authors. Like I said, you're a mouthpiece. You're basically a parrot. More like one of those cockatoos that lives forever and never dies off.


As soon as you find a post of my where I plagiarize the internet as you so claim, Ill be quick to appologise.

Ill let this topic get back on track, but come on, I post nonsence, go back and read your post, its either nonsence, or you have some strange internet jealousy hate going on. Pathetic.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I leave for one second and this happens.. :azdaja:

:biggrin:

Anyway, if I had to pick one player (not a combination), I'd say a more aggressive Jamison.


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I leave for one second and this happens.. :azdaja:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, if I had to pick one player (not a combination), I'd say a more aggressive Jamison.


Spot on. Mike Beasley is a rich man's Antoine Jamison. Hopefully he continues to develop his post game and has more of a killer instinct. 

A player of Jamison's caliber mixed with a dominant swingman is scary. Add the right coach, depth and a legit front court...and we're East Coast contenders for 10+ years.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BeasTley said:


> Spot on. Mike Beasley is a rich man's Antoine Jamison. Hopefully he continues to develop his post game and has more of a killer instinct.
> 
> A player of Jamison's caliber mixed with a dominant swingman is scary. Add the right coach, depth and a legit front court...and we're East Coast contenders for 10+ years.


If Beasley lives up to all this hype, which I think he will, gopray your right, we will be contenders for a long time if we make the right signings.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Would the comparison to Shimmy minus the boneheadedness (chucking 3s) be good?


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok.. so i saw part of yesterdays game and couple of things:

-He's big with range (Dirk like)
-Yet Not afraid of contact (Coleman)
-He can put it on the floor (Webber)
-Play with his back to the basket (healthy Webber)
-Hang in the air and shoot floater when needed (Mashburn) 

So far a see a bit of Rasheed Wallace/Mashburn like style in his game

Things i question:

Defense:
- I dont think i saw one shot block or even shot block attempt.

Offense: 
-I have yet to see him show off the vertical people talk about when finishing at the rim.

THings i dislike:

A bit immature maybe. Then again the kid is 19 so oh well. Hope he grows out of it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

R-Star said:


> I changed my mind Heatlunatic was right. Beasley's skill set is Barkley mixed with Worthey, all packaged into a combination of Lebron James and Greg Oden's bodies.
> I think there may also be some MJ and Magic in there, with a small sprinkling of Bird. And hell why not, Shaq as well.


:rofl2:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Have you heard Beasley in interviews? Home boy needs to polishing up on his conversationalism. Nobody ever sat him down and tell him the etiquettes of media interviews??


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Have you heard Beasley in interviews? Home boy needs to polishing up on his conversationalism. Nobody ever sat him down and tell him the etiquettes of media interviews??


From what I've seen, and yes Adam, read on the internet as well, hes a spoiled little brat. The kid has no etiquete or manners. If you hear him talk he acts like hes already the best player on the planet. 

That being said, he is very young, that could all change. He could become humble and grow out of being a little *******. If he does do that, he very well could be all the things some people see in him. I dont see it happening, I see he being a spoiled waste of talent, but like I said, guys young, anything could happen.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

R-Star said:


> From what I've seen, and yes Adam, read on the internet as well, hes a spoiled little brat. The kid has no etiquete or manners. If you hear him talk he acts like hes already the best player on the planet.


ok saying he's immature is understandable, but "spoiled little brat"..? He's just casual, and clearly not polished up on the whole interview situation. You can kinda tell he's like a kid placed in an adult situation, trying to lighten the mood with jokes or wateva, but he's far from a spoiled brat.. :azdaja:



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Have you heard Beasley in interviews? Home boy needs to polishing up on his conversationalism. Nobody ever sat him down and tell him the etiquettes of media interviews??


To be honest, Rose isn't much better. He understands the "professional" manner that is expected in conferences/interviews, but he's also very 'raw', in the sense that he seems nervous and not all that intelligent. Like in his introductory press conference, I could have counted a hundred times he said "lyke, umm.." before saying anything constructive.

My opinion is Rose will always be a more professional but less enjoyable interview, whereas Beasley is the more casual and informal interview that people are either gona hate or love.

Rose: "umm.. like, well we just gotta get out on the break more you know, I could have played better.."
Beasley: "ah you know, we definately got some things we need to work on but everyone has their off days.. oh, is that an iPod?"


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Would the comparison to Shimmy minus the boneheadedness (chucking 3s) be good?


I don't mind that. Shimmy was one of my favorite players during his all-star years.


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

myst said:


> I don't mind that. Shimmy was one of my favorite players during his all-star years.


Yeah, same here


----------

